

The Economics of Bananas - delano
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/19/the-economics-of-bananas/

======
rw
"Others may thank their lucky stars that free markets are able to deliver a
tasty, healthy, peel-intact fruit to their corner stores at very affordable
prices."

Free markets != banana republics (the OP is aware of this).

